# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  O Kissaki Photo

## Dwight Pilkilton

Hi folks , does anyone here have a good picture of a Large point or O Kissaki with Bo Hi that I can use without worry about copyright infringement or stepping on someone's pride ?? if you do please email me the photo...Im just interested in the point...not the entire blade.

Thanks
Dwight Pilkilton

----------

